# [SOLVED] Fatal Error when playing warcraft 3



## Nummesis

I start the game up just fine. When i go to my options menu in the game it crashes and i see the following. Can't figure out how to put a screenshot on here so i will just type it in.


This application has encountered a critical error:

FATAL ERROR!

Program: d:\games\warcraft iii\war3.exe
Exception: 0xC0000005 (ACCESS_VIOLATION) at 001B:6F5E603C

The instruction at '0X6FSE603C' referenced memory at '0X08AFFFD4
The memory could not be 'read'.

Press OK to terminate the application.



What is going on and how do I fix it? I don't know how to do screenshots so if you need any info please tell me how to access it and post a screenshot.

Thanks


----------



## Floop

*Re: Fatal Error when playing warcraft 3*

This error often occurs when one has faulty RAM. Have you just installed some new RAM?


----------



## Nummesis

*Re: Fatal Error when playing warcraft 3*

It just happened today so it looks like i gotta buy some new memory. I think i will upgrade to 4 gigs (2x2gig) Patriot DDR2 800 Dual Channel 5-5-5-12 from newegg. 

Good memory or do you have a suggestion on what to replace it with. On a budget so it's gotta be under 60 bucks.


----------



## Palalaika

*Re: Fatal Error when playing warcraft 3*

buy new memory haha :laugh:

Try this .(worked for all my fatal error's i have got)  
Right click on Warcraft III.exe and click on "Properties" , Select "Compatibility" From tab's at top , check on box "Run this program in compa... and select from list "Windows NT"

If this doesnt work for you then :4-dontkno try these below .

first try to download the latest update

http://us.blizzard.com/support/article.xml?articleId=20673

if you updated and it still doesn't work please download this registry file: http://ftp.blizzard.com/pub/war3/other/war3.reg

and if it still doesn't work try to update the drivers of your video and audio card 

<ML Entertainment>


----------



## Nummesis

*Re: Fatal Error when playing warcraft 3*

actually i did some checking around it there was a windows update that was loaded in the wrong file. I got rid of the update and everything is working perfectly now. yay


----------



## jocoscus

I to am having the same error crash with WC3, what's that windows update that was corrupt or not working so I can try that as well, because I have been having issues playing videos, and other games as well on my laptop


----------

